# 1,000,000 points if you can ID this!



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## LizardKing (Oct 26, 2012)

Reef_Haven said:


>


Snake or lizard penis?


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

_Callosobruchus maculates_ genital


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Snake or lizard penis?


You're close.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

d.crockett said:


> _Callosobruchus maculates_ penis


How in the H*** did you know that?


----------



## Atmus (Mar 3, 2010)

Reverse Google Imgage Search?


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> How in the H*** did you know that?


This ain't my first rodeo cowboy  (plus I changed penis to genital since that only applies to vertebrates, so that is why your quote and my post are different)


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Unfortunately d.crockette, now we all know what you spend your free time doing....


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Makes me wonder if the "other half" has spikes.... (insert salacious ex-girlfriend comment here)


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Snake or lizard penis?


first post = win


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it an Elephant made of Golf tees?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I never knew weevils had bozacks...


----------

